# Display error codes on dashboard?



## majik (Apr 10, 2004)

My friend has a Dodge and _showed_ me that whenever he gets a check engine light he turns the key and back to off 3 times and then the error code is displayed on the dashboard. Is there anything like that for the Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

no, you have to use a code reader


----------

